# Pica??



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Totally normal. Delilah does this too.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Try him with a raw carrot - used to work for one of my mother's dog that liked to steal pieces of coal.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Id say it was normal. most of thedogs I groom try to eat hair off the floor, especially if it has something gross on it. 

ALL of my dogs will try to eat their eye boogers when I pick them off.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

frostfirestandards said:


> Id say it was normal. most of thedogs I groom try to eat hair off the floor, especially if it has something gross on it.
> 
> ALL of my dogs will try to eat their eye boogers when I pick them off.


Henry does this too! I thought he was the only one!!!!! LOL!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

LOL I thought mine were the only ones! 
dogs are wierd


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Matrix LOVES his eye boogers (he loves Mitch's too, yuck!). I just pick off the crusties with my fingers, but I'll sometimes use a tissue to get the wet ones, and he'll dig through the garbage pail to eat the tissue with the wet boogers in it.


----------

